# AA box, Beadnell, oct 2011 (history heavy!)



## Bluedragon (Oct 19, 2011)

Unfortunatly i wasnt able to get into the box as my old AA key didnt fit the lock, strange, but im thinking that maybee this isa restored box with a private owner?

Located in the village of Beadnell near Seahouses, Northumberland.

Grade 2 listed building, listed in 1987.

The history:



> In the early 1900s, AA sentry boxes were an innovative way to make motoring about the countryside safer for everyone.
> Up through the year 1919, AA watchmen (who were called sentries) manned the booths. They stood at the ready to serve any travelling member of the Automobile Association. They provided roadside assistance, communication, directions, and even sometimes medical help or transport.
> Their uniforms and bright yellow vehicles were welcome sights for virtually everyone on the road. By the 1920s, AA members were given their own personal keys to open the buildings (3). The term “call box” began to replace “sentry box” in common parlance.
> Their unique cross-gable roof design made AA’s boxes easily identifiable. Boxes were fitted with oil lamps to provide light for travellers who might be taking shelter within.
> ...



On with the pics:




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## maximus (Oct 20, 2011)

This probably isn't classed as a 'report' and may be moved or moaned about....but I love it!!! what a little gem you found,thankyou so much for sharing,I have never seen one of these before.....brilliant!!


----------



## Lolpeacock (Oct 20, 2011)

Not seen one of these for a long, long time. Good find. Thanks


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 20, 2011)

I know its probably not really relevant to DP but they are so rare these days only 20 odd left in the whole country! I drove past and it cought my eye, i wouldnt care but ive probably driven past a hundered times and never noticed it! Its set back about 50 yards from the road and usually surrounded by greenary, with the leaves off the trees thats the only reason i saw it!


----------



## jonney (Oct 20, 2011)

I still have a key to that my dad got back in the 60's when he joined the AA.


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 20, 2011)

Is it a flat yale type key? Thats the one i have and it didnt fit, its an ERA lock with a round type key.


----------



## jonney (Oct 20, 2011)

Mines the Yale type and it used to work on that box they must have changed the lock recently


----------



## rizla01 (Oct 21, 2011)

More boxes can be found at the following.

AA Box Locations
Here are the locations of the last remaining AA call boxes, if you happen to know of any we’ve missed or would like to share some photos or clearer directions for the boxes, then please contact us.

Box 753 – B974, the Cairn o’ Mount road south of Banchory, Glen Dye.

Box 746 – Looking south towards Grantown-on-Spey. At the junction of the A939 and A940 at Dava.

Box 723 – A708 Cappercleuch St Marys Loch.

Box 714 – A96 Aberdeen to Inverness road at Threapland near Lhanbryde.

Box 573 – Garrowby Hill.

Box 530 – A149 near Brancaster.

Box 504 – Sutherland on the old A9 between Tain and Ardgay.

Box 487 – A591 North of Grasmere, Lakes, Cumbria LA22 9RS.

Box 472 – Cambus O’May, A93, Aberdeenshire AB35 5SE.

Box 456 – A3052 towards the junction with the B3180 road. Its postcode is EX5 2JP.

Box 442 – A684 south, just over a mile east of the turn to Aysgarth Falls.

Box 372 – A556/A50, Mere.

Box 189 – Bakewell, Derbyshire.

Box 175 – Glasgow’s Museum of Transport.

Box 161 – Junction of A479 with A40.

Box 44 – Amberley Working Museum.

Box 45 – National Phone Museum, Avoncroft.

Box 162 – NPM, Avoncroft.

Box 645 – Ulster Folk and Transport Museum.



No 817 is listed* HERE*


----------

